# kovachii 'Halloween'



## Silvan (Oct 31, 2014)

Just because it's freakin' awesome! lol

(From the selfing of the 'Jewel' clone)

It has it's flaws and it seems like the flower is already starting to reflex. But
it's still pretty cool.
Enjoy!


----------



## troy (Oct 31, 2014)

I like it


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 31, 2014)

Will you use it for breeding purpose? You still have a nice clothes dryer, BTW


----------



## Carkin (Oct 31, 2014)

I love it! To me, the pouch on kovachii is so gorgeous that my eye just goes there and stays there. Great job, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## John M (Oct 31, 2014)

Ooooooooh!


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2014)

Freak'in cool Silvan.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 31, 2014)

Good job! Very cool!!:clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 31, 2014)

Stunning!!!


----------



## slc (Oct 31, 2014)

Such a pretty color! 'grats!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 31, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 31, 2014)

Super nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2014)

nice colour


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 31, 2014)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 31, 2014)

What is it potted in?


----------



## Silvan (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks all for your great comments  

It's potted in rock wool cubes and 1/4" diatomite rocks (1:1). It's been 
in that mix for almost a year now. I hope it will last another year since I
really don't have anymore diatomite and I don't know where I could find
some more.. Darn Eric, it's his fault if I tried this type of mix! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2014)

I agree with Carkin -- wonderful pouch!


----------



## Silvan (Oct 31, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Will you use it for breeding purpose? You still have a nice clothes dryer, BTW


 
I think that my dryer has never been so well presented.. lol
Eventually I'll take great pictures like most of you pros.  ...Eventually... 

Well I didn't ask you for some Cahaba Phyllis Bailey pollen for nothing oke:
Not sure it will take though. If not I might self the second flower... Or not...
I don't know.


----------



## Silvan (Oct 31, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree with Carkin -- wonderful pouch!



I find Phragmipediums to always have interesting pouches  
On the kovachii it's rather dark and velvety.. rather interesting to look at and touch.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2014)

Silvan said:


> I find Phragmipediums to always have interesting pouches
> On the kovachii it's rather dark and velvety.. rather interesting to look at and touch.


Yes, and the shape on kovachii is so unique.


----------



## Carkin (Oct 31, 2014)

Silvan said:


> I find Phragmipediums to always have interesting pouches
> 
> On the kovachii it's rather dark and velvety.. rather interesting to look at and touch.







SlipperFan said:


> Yes, and the shape on kovachii is so unique.




Exactly!!! The shape, colour and velvet texture is so unique and lust-worthy! 
I've never touched one...I'm extra jealous now.


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2014)

The pouch color is stunning. The dryer looks wonderful too btw.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice, thanks for sharing. I got that mix from Orchids Limited. I heard that the mine in Canada will start producing diatomite in 2015 again.


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice flower!

Do you have any cultural tips?


----------



## Silvan (Nov 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. I got that mix from Orchids Limited. I heard that the mine in Canada will start producing diatomite in 2015 again.



That would be such a relief if that would happen. I've put those rocks everywhere
for all generas! The responsable thing to do would be to recycle them. But I'd rather not..  I've tried to replace with coarse perlite or clay balls, but it's really not the same. Diatomite seems to be both at the same time. For phrags seedlings
I have great results with rock wool, clay and chichlids mix but for adult plants it's not coarse enough...


----------



## Silvan (Nov 1, 2014)

RNCollins said:


> Nice flower!
> 
> Do you have any cultural tips?



I wish I had, but beside patience and rigour in watering your kovachii (and phrags in general) I haven't done anything different to flower it. I grow under lights (this one's under LED) in my basement which has an intermediate environment.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulation Silvan, it is a very nice one and dark... stricking species!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 2, 2014)

that is great,nice to see another one


----------



## Ruth (Nov 2, 2014)

> Just because it's freakin' awesome! lol


I totally agree!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2014)

I have actually started recycle diatomite, it's just that rare.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2014)

I still have some and since I'll have to move it very likely could get thrown out

Eric, I'll trade a manzurii x besseae seedling for diatomite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I have actually started recycle diatomite, it's just that rare.



Quarter Acre Orchids had a bunch at the NCOS show. She may have them at the Paph Forum.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> I still have some and since I'll have to move it very likely could get thrown out
> 
> Eric, I'll trade a manzurii x besseae seedling for diatomite



How much you got!? - thread theft


----------



## Silvan (Nov 6, 2014)

it's ok Eric. I just wish that shipping charges for US/CA wasn't that high.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> How much you got!? - thread theft



It looks like a couple gallons, I'd have to measure

Beautiful flowers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

